# Tips from Romania



## ccvbetips (Sep 6, 2010)

In a world financial crisis, in which bets are legal only chance to make money in May, we decided to us and give us feedback about the phenomenon called betting ...

This blog is for everyone, is made to give and get tips for assessing and criticizing editorialistii for sports talk for all fans ... You're always with guests, complaints and suggestions.

Much of this blog responds after some nerves had two of us to read an article a liar "bet" ... So GSP wrote on this blog, Rammstein, and Pestache Ve will post so-called tips, may day, maybe once every two days, maybe rarut. There will be tips on betting football, basketball, hockey, baseball, explaining the motivation and choice data with the proposed sign (a, x, 2, under / over, etc.). We will all three working to give as much information as good and hopefully will get tips.

The blog is written in Romanian, so please use translator, Google Translate, or something similar...

Gentlemen I present you :

*** advertising is not allowed 
AND IS FREE :d


----------



## ccvbetips (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: A new betting tips site from Romania*

FIBA WC – Turkey 2010

USA – Angola, 06.09.2010 , 18.00 ( ora Romaniei )

Pick : Angola +35.5 ,     Stake : 8/10,      Odds : 1.90 ( bet 365 )


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 6, 2010)

I removed the link in the post and changed the title as they are advertising oriented. This is not allowed here. You can post your picks and keep the signature link as long as you dont advertise.

best regards


----------



## lowridersti (Sep 8, 2010)

Really nice blog mate...I've been following it for a while. You should update it more often.
Greetings from Romania


----------

